
2 executables with the same SHA-1 and MD5 - AndrewDucker
https://roastingbugs.blogspot.com/2017/03/eat-more-hashes.html?m=1
======
brudgers
If someone is downloading and running arbitrary Windows executables claiming
to do something bad from random sites on the internet, hash collisions are
probably not a first order requirement for delivering malware.

